
China's plan to outlaw fossil fuel powered vehicles - wyatte
https://www.economist.com/news/business/21728980-its-government-developing-plan-phase-out-vehicles-powered-fossil-fuels-china-moves
======
unlmtd1
> Its government is developing a plan to phase out vehicles powered by fossil
> fuels

Simply not true. It didn't say anything about banning fossil fuels for the
power generation. EVs are still an absurdity; we wouldnt be able to power them
if we only used wind/hydro. The electric motor doesn't make any sense. A
bicycle make an electric scooter look like an energy pounding monster,
especially if the person on the bicycle grows/buys their food locally. We all
better start planting a lot of green things, if we want to survive. Forget
what the criminals on the podium are saying; your neighbor simply doesn't have
the right to make you breathe his
car/coal(nuclear)PowerPlant/batteryManufacturing/solarPanelManufacturing toxic
emissions without your permission.

